# Pixelbilder - Amigalike



## manatwork (8. August 2003)

also nachdem ich vorhin so schnell eine Spitzen-Antwort bekommen habe, habe ich gleich noch ne Frage:

Mit welchem Prog zeichnet ihr denn richtige Pixelbilder so wie zu Amigazeiten, na ihr wißt schon was ich meine? Oder gibts da ne Möglichkeit bmps in diese umzuwandeln...?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. August 2003)

Sowas ist "hand like", alles reine Handarbeit Pixel für Pixel zusammengestellt!


----------

